# صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*
يا أبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي . 
يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ، لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني . 
يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر .
أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل ..
أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب والهدوء والاتزان ، وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسي ، لي ذهن المسيح وراسخ في أفكار ومشاعر ومقاصد قلبه ، لي اتجاهات ذهنية وروحية متجددة لأنني أتجدد دائماً بروح ذهني بكلمتك يا أبي . 
لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة ، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق الصحيح ، انهض من الاكتئاب والذل اللذين وضعتني فيهما الظروف ، انهض للحياة المتجددة واستنير ويشرق علي مجد الرب . 
أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو قوتي وحصني .. هللويا *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*

 صلاة رائعة 

ميرسى يا جوجو​


----------



## Meriamty (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*



اميييييييين 

صلاه جميلة جدا 

ميرسى يا جوجو


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*

امييين يا رب  ..........ميرررسى يا جوجو وربنا يباركك .


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*

*مرسى ليكم بجد على مروركم 
اشكركم من كل قلبى*


----------



## raf3 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*

بجدصلاة تعزي النفس الحزينه وتعطي نصره وغلبه علي ابليس واعوانه وبصلواتك الجميله ربنا ينجي اولاده ويملأ حياتهم افراح وسلام :


----------



## fight the devil (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*

امين شكرا عالصلاة


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*



marmar_maroo قال:


> صلاة رائعة ​
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا جوجو​


*شكرا يا مرمر على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*



meriamty قال:


> اميييييييين ​
> صلاه جميلة جدا ​
> ميرسى يا جوجو​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا مريمتى *
*نورتى بمشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*



dona nabil قال:


> امييين يا رب ..........ميرررسى يا جوجو وربنا يباركك .


 امين ياربى يسوع
شكرا يا دونا على مرورك الجميل
نورتى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*



raf3 قال:


> بجدصلاة تعزي النفس الحزينه وتعطي نصره وغلبه علي ابليس واعوانه وبصلواتك الجميله ربنا ينجي اولاده ويملأ حياتهم افراح وسلام :


*امين يارب اقبل صلاتنا*
*شكرا اكتير على مرورك الجميل *
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: صلاة للأنتصار على الاكتئاب*



salman shamoon قال:


> امين شكرا عالصلاة


 
*امين يارب اقبل صلاتنا*
*شكرا اكتير على مرورك الجميل *
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*



يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ، لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني . 
يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا على روعة الصلاة 
يسوع المسيح يرعاك على ابداعك 
تحياتي*​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *شكرا على روعة الصلاة *
> *يسوع المسيح يرعاك على ابداعك *
> 
> *تحياتي*​


*اشكركعلى انضمامك لصلتنا الصغيرة*
*ربنا يباركك وشكرا لمرورك*​


----------

